# New Pictures of Mr. Rich and Teflon :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We spent some of the morning and a lot of the afternoon clipping, washing, drying, clipping some more, taking pictures, cropping and compressing the pictures and finally posting them today.  It was sooooo nice out!  Some of the goats were panting!!  

Teflon (the paint) turned 1 in February and is the daddy to all our 2013 kids so far. We'll have kids sired by Rich in December/January. Can't wait!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow has Mr Rich ever filled out! Last time we saw him was July he wasnt near that big, must still be growing ah? You've done good with him for sure, must be that CrossRoads love & care.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Really nice front on Teflon


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

How do you guys crop your images and stuff like that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have 2 really good looking bucks there!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow, they look like tanks, impressive especially compared to my 6 month old nigies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! I appreciate the nice comments!  Teflon does have a pretty nice front. I wasn't happy with how his pictures turned out though. I think he looks better in person! 

I'm glad you think Rich is filling in more Nancy! We don't feed alfalfa like he was used to, so I was/am concerned he was/is losing weight! 

bgr09 We use microsoft to edit our pictures. All I did for these ones was cut out some scenery and then compress them. We do have an editor though that ( if I have time!) I will use to take collars, leads, hands, arms fencing... trees and such out of the background. I can't remember what that editing software is called though. I received it as a gift!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Darlin" is getting grass hay; 70/30 or 80/20 in the am & a flake of 3rd cut alfalfa pm+ Boer Goat Developer, a little less than a lb pr feeding.
When temps get up he wont be getting alfalfa.
Im still learning how to feed these guys.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Handsome boys you have there!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Amber.  

Ya, that's about what these guys get. 1 lb of grain a day and clover hay is all. And pasture. It works!!  I'd love to start feeding alfalfa. I just can't find a good deal on it though! $18+ a bale is all I can find and that's crazy!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Amber.
> 
> Ya, that's about what these guys get. 1 lb of grain a day and clover hay is all. And pasture. It works!!  I'd love to start feeding alfalfa. I just can't find a good deal on it though! $18+ a bale is all I can find and that's crazy!


Alfalfa is expensive here too! For the 80lb bale its almost 40 bucks! I buy a couple of the compressed 50lb bales from TSC for 13.99 just to give to the does and babies. With the occasional handful to the buck.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoa! $40 for a 80lb bale!!  Our bales are 80lbs for $18+! Now THAT is crazy! 

Last spring we fed alfalfa freely to our kids in the creep pen. I wanted them looking good for the shows. We'll probably do that again this year.  Our does really thin down while nursing too and I see other moms on alfalfa who look MUCH better... maybe someday!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Pair of Mr. Rich yearling does.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They look great Tim! Oreo and Fearless.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Tim they really filled out!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

For the 4th time.... If I ever get into Boers... Mr. Rich is gonna have a son in New Mexico!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That would be neat Kim!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That would be neat Kim!


By that time his kids will be selling for 5k!! LoL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha.  I'd be surprised if we ever get to half that! I do know the doe above with a red leg had a red bro sell for 1k to CA.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha.  I'd be surprised if we ever get to half that! I do know the doe above with a red leg had a red bro sell for 1k to CA.


Good thing I have no plans to go the meat goat route since I've sworn if I ever get a boer it will be descended from Rich!

We have "Show boers" on CL here all the time for $150-$250 but none have Rich's Regalness!


----------

